# Recommended waterproof pants and jacket



## bburns (Oct 21, 2009)

What are some of your recommendations for waterand wind proof jackets and pants. I looked at some Frogg Toggs Toadz but my Bass Pro didn't have my size jacket. Don't want to pay the price for Gore-tex but let me know some other brands and how good they are.

I did buy some SealSkinz neoprene socks.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Academy sports has a pretty good off brand set of rain bibs and jacket. It's H2O-express or something like that. About $60ish for each piece.

Alex


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

are you talking about year-round gear or just for winter? summer i have a cheap plastic set of pants and jacket since i usually don't care if i get wet. i do some stream and river fishing too, so i have waders that i wear in the kayak in the winter. beyond that i picked up a paddling jacket with neoprene cuffs from academy for under $40. add a fleece under layer and i have comfortably fished in smokey's streams in early january. with the waders you can get in and out of your yak without worry about wet or cold feet. do NOT get neoprene waders if you go that route. you'll get warm, sweat, and then freeze your but off, or worse yet get hypothermia


----------



## coomz (Jul 10, 2008)

I've tried the frogg togg, the bass pro bone dry fishing pants, and the academy ones. I'm assuming you are talking about winter fishing because summer I don't really mind about a wet butt. In winter a wet butt with the wind can be quite uncomfortable and lead to hypothermia. If there is a water puddle around your seat it will seep into your pants and get you wet. I have an outback and when water gets collected there then I'm sure to get wet. This only happens when waves are crashing over (offshore) or when it rains. I have had all three of those options you mentioned above. The frogg toggs I returned the next day. The bass pro bone dry fishing pants lasted 2 or 3 trips and the waterproof layer went away. Same as the academy one. The only thing that I found that kept me dry was a megllan breathable wader. I never get wet when I kayak with them.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

All of these are great gear tips - you can also consider getting some paddling dry gear - suits, tops, pants, etc. Check NRS.com, REI or other paddlesport retailers. Their stuff may be more pricey, but it is built for paddlers and is perfect if you want to fish during the winter and be prepared for an accidental dunking in cold water. I have a set of dry pants and a splash top from NRS that are waterproof, breathable, extremely durable and allow for layering underneath. The best layering stuff I have is a set of close fitting fleece from Mysterioso - the best investment in warmth ever.


----------

